
Documenting Breaches with H Diagrams - imartin2k
https://blog.eutopian.io/documenting-breaches-with-h-diagrams/
======
nickdothutton
Nice to see this posted so soon. Please do feel free to contribute your own
interpretations and I'll collate them and republish an update after a while.

